# Angled router base



## wilskek (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there an attachment i could change my router to so I can cut at an angle with my router? I used a table saw for my coin holder grooves but not to happy with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I know about 4 of them but they fit one type of router (not all routers) but you can make your own,,just fix it to the base of your router , made with the band saw is the easy way..then just screw it to your router base plate..with longer mounting base screws.. 


Or
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/graphics4/marvel40/ec080430-video5.html
=========


=======



wilskek said:


> Is there an attachment i could change my router to so I can cut at an angle with my router? I used a table saw for my coin holder grooves but not to happy with it.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

There are bases for laminate trimmer routers that allow you to angle the bit. I bought a DeWalt laminate trimmer kit that came with 4 different style bases, and one of them allows this. See (the tilt base is in the center of the picture)

Amazon.com: DEWALT D26670K Heavy-Duty Laminate Trim Router Kit: Home Improvement



Woodhaven also makes an angling jig that takes many full size routers. See

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment



Charley


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Of course if you were in Europe then Virutex would happily sell you this router. I've tried one out and they are pretty impressive, including the price! The power (1800 watts) puts tthem on a par with the deWalt DW625, Freud FT1700, Hitachi M12v1 in terms of power (i.e. not quite enough for solid surface IMHO). Pity that it's not yet available in the States

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

It's to bad your are stuck with high prices in the UK

Amazon.com: Bosch PR005 Tilt Base for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

========


Phil P said:


> Of course if you were in Europe then Virutex would happily sell you this router. I've tried one out and they are pretty impressive, including the price! The power (1800 watts) puts tthem on a par with the deWalt DW625, Freud FT1700, Hitachi M12v1 in terms of power (i.e. not quite enough for solid surface IMHO). Pity that it's not yet available in the States
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

But Bob, I have a tilting base for my GKF600 (Colt), and the Colt still can't do what the big Virutex can - be a _real_ router with a tilting base

Still doesn't get away from the fact that it is not available in the USA (can't inderstand why, though) and points out that tools not being available in a market isn't just a one-way street

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The Virutex is available in the US. $330.00 + shipping... virutex.com.. does look like a nice router!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Oops! It's not the tilting one, tho.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tiltable Trimmer Model: FR292R
at WOW 450.oo ,, I think I will stick with the Colt

http://shop.jvl-europe.com/Virtex-router-1800watt-tiltable
1/2" (12mm) $1,121.29 in US dollars
===


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> The Virutex is available in the US. $330.00 + shipping... virutex.com.. does look like a nice router!





Dmeadows said:


> Oops! It's not the tilting one, tho.


If they were available at that price from Virutex USA I'd bite their arms off (especially as it would be 115 volt) despite the shipping costs! The best price I've had on the Virutex FRE317S here is 699 Euros (or about US $935), although that price includes sales tax (VAT) at circa 18%. But then again I'm seriously considering this router for solid surface work as there is absolutely nothing currently manufactured which does anything like it. I brought it into the discvussion to show anyone with larger quantity converns that there are larger, more powerful and more accurate alternatives on the market, albeit at a commensurate price



bobj3 said:


> Tiltable Trimmer Model: FR292R
> at WOW 450.oo ,, I think I will stick with the Colt


As I've said before, Bob, the FR292 and the Colt (GKF600) are two completely different routers. I have first used both first hand and I can confidently start that the FR292 performs tasks which are completely outside the realm of what a Colt can do _straight from the box_. 

The closest that Virutex manufacture to the Colt trimmer is the FR192N, which covers _many_ of the tasks a Colt does (not all), but does other things the Colt can't do. For example the motor from that model also fits the Virutex CA56G base (which converts it into a Virutex FR256N) - a specialist lipping trimmer designed to trim and round-over/chamfer thin solid wood/ABS/PVC edgings in a single pass (another thing which requires modifications to the Colt, or possibly the butchering of the PR001 base to make an open foot design, not unlike the Lamello Profila E Plus, or Festool OFK500). The same trimmer motor also fits the base of the FR292R, as well as fitting a specialist fully adjustable single hinge routing jig (the ZB93). In Europe, at least, Virutex sells the bases separately as well. 

The problems with the Colt tilting bases, from the perspective of a full-time trade woodworker doing laminate work are threefold, firstly the base of the tilting base of the Colt has a very small footprint, i.e. it's very tippy so it is always necessary to add an extended baseplate; secondly the angle range is _very_ restricted, i.e. the Colt base doesn't allow the motor to be tilted over sufficiently to do lipping trimming with a straight bit and lastly I for one don't find the angle accuracy particularly good. In other words it is a bind to set the angle accurately. The only good thing about it is its' cheapness.

Yer pays yer money and yer makes yer choice

Regards

Phil


----------



## wilskek (Sep 21, 2011)

I appreciate the help. I will try to make one of my own and see how that goes.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Jocular banter apart it is often possible to make-up an angle base using a piece of dowel or broom handle planed flat on one side and hot melt glued to the base of the router. If you need to use the fence, then a similar piece should be attached to the fence plate so that the curved edge rides against the edge of the workpiece

Regards

Phil


----------

